# NorthEast MudBog Circuit



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I am trying to get a mudbog circuit going in the northeast for 2010. That being; NY, PA, OH, NJ, CT & MA. I am hope to be able to get 8-10 events on the schedule. I know of atleast 6 events that are going on this year. I am thinking that we could get those 6 plus a few more and make a circuit out of it. If you If you are in the NE and might be interestted, even if it was just for a couple of the races post up and give your opinions. I know it's not going to be like the CMR or HLPSR but we have to start somewhere right. We are looking at having at least 2 events held at our place. If you know of any local mudbogs that might be good to add to the list let me know. 

The list that I have come up with so far is this;

Clinton Corners Salt Point, NY
MUDTECHinc Open House Canaseraga, NY (June & Sept)
Snow Ridge Redfield, NY
Timberview MudFest Turin,NY (Mud Drags June & Sept)
TrailRex Albany,NY
Ontario County Fairgrounds Canandaigua, NY
Warren County Fairgrounds Phillipsburg,NJ
Avoca Memorial Bog Avoca, NY

-Marty


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you have anymore info on the Albany event?


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.trailrex.com/

It's a great time! We will definitly be there again. We help organize the atv mudbog last year and we are doing it again this year. So getting this one on the NE circuit for 2010 shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

It figures. I work every other weekend ,and that falls on one of the weekends that I work. I might try to make it there on Friday though, as I have that day off.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Man if you can switch a weekend of work it would be worth it. The clinton corners mud bog is less that 2 hours from albany, that was a couple weeks agao though, but for next year....


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I missed the one a couple of weeks ago because I was in Florida. I will definitely try to make it to at least one of the events.


----------

